# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  Smile BST Dongle Released V3.50.00 - Discussion Here

## hassan riach

New Fetures: [OPPO] > Added OPPO R11 Factory Reset (Deep Erasing) > Added OPPO R11t Factory Reset (Deep Erasing) > Added OPPO R11 Plus Factory Reset (Deep Erasing) > Added OPPO R11 PlusT Factory Reset (Deep Erasing) > Added OPPO R11 Pluskt Factory Reset (Deep Erasing)  Optimizing and Bug Fixing: > Optimized module loading mechanism, reduce module loading speed. > Optimized logs output, add more detail information about operation and model selection. > Optimized some support issuse in different OS. *
Where Download:*   Official Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Official Mirrors: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Official Mirrors: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة اخي حسن_

----------


## yousif

_مشكور عالمتابعة>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>_

----------


## Med9306

_مشكور عالمتابعة_

----------

